

Apple isn’t developing a Flash alternative named Gianduia - evo_9
http://ajaxian.com/archives/gianduia

======
buster
Finally, someone who gets it right. I was confused seeing the "Flash
alternative" headline replicated on all major german technews sites.

------
ryandvm
Apple stores have a "concierge"? Oh brother.

I'm starting to get embarrassed that I own a Macbook. I wonder if I can decal
it up to look pedestrian...

~~~
matasar
Concierge is the software that they use to keep track of support appointments,
not an individual person.

~~~
ryandvm
Ah. Don't I feel foolish.

~~~
Detrus
It's a complicated word, Apple should know better. Using Apple should be easy.

~~~
gaius
It's actually shorter than "receptionist" :-P

